# NFL 2017



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 28, 2017)

http://dailysnark.com/packers-fan-bears-draft-party-laughs-ass-chicago-took-trubisky/

The funniest moment from Thursday night might have ironically come from the saddest place in Chicago, the team’s draft party.

Spotted in the crowd of Bears fans looking like they’re about to cancel their season tickets, was this lone Packers fan, who couldn’t help but laugh at the Bears’ Mitch Trubisky pick.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Haha, great start to the NFL 2017 thread! I think the Niners pulled off a nice deal trading down to the #3 spot and giving the Bears that #2 pick! As for who they actually chose, he seems nice. Still have many questions about what this team is going to look like come September, however.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2017)

leggo said:


> Haha, great start to the NFL 2017 thread! I think the Niners pulled off a nice deal trading down to the #3 spot and giving the Bears that #2 pick! As for who they actually chose, he seems nice. Still have many questions about what this team is going to look like come September, however.


I just realized that I said Solomon Thomas seems nice. Well, I am not sure what I was going for there, but I think I meant to say he seemed like a decent pick. But then again, I heard his little interview with the ESPN radio people, and I do think he sounded quite nice, and very respectful.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2017)

People still work at ESPN who cover the NFL? I heard they fired everyone except for their quasi-political NBA morons.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 1, 2017)

Wondering if any other cities are having a fit about "questionable" draft picks or if it's only Cincinnati.

Yeah, it's not good for guys to be punching women in the face, but the way the news is reporting it, you would think that Mixon is the anti-Christ.  The incident happened over 3 years ago and it sounds like the whole thing has been settled.  Mixon and the woman even met in private and both apologized and it sounds like they are moving on.  From all the interviews it sounds like he knows he's going to be under a microscope and will be minding his p's and q's.

Minnesota drafted a guy who punched a woman in the face *and* beats puppies, but I didn't see anyone making a big deal about that.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

I think the Raiders Gareon Conley pick is much safer than people give credit for.  There's zero evidence of the sexual assault allegations, he's already passed a polygraph test, and he answered all police questions and volunteered a DNA sample without hesitation.  If that doesn't sound like another money grab, I don't know what does.


----------



## leggo PE (May 1, 2017)

Aren't polygraphs pretty faulty? But in any case, that's good if he is cooperating with everything asked of him. It's the best way to clean the slate if nothing truly did happen.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

leggo said:


> Aren't polygraphs pretty faulty? But in any case, that's good if he is cooperating with everything asked of him. It's the best way to clean the slate if nothing truly did happen.


They can be, but if your NFL career and possible prison sentence was contingent upon a conviction, would you volunteer to take one?


----------



## leggo PE (May 1, 2017)

Oh I'm not trying to judge him on his decision to take one. I just was commenting more on the use of polygraph tests in a more general sense. The NFL thread, however, is probably not quite the best place for that.

In any case, I am really hoping for less sexual assault and battery and crimes of that sort in professional sports, so if this guy's clean, all the better! I can definitely understand why he'd go and do everything he could to not have his career ruined before it begins.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2017)

Judge rules Aaron Hernandez's 2013 murder conviction will be erased, because he died before his appeal was heard.  :BS:

via @ESPN App http://es.pn/app


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2017)

^^^ And because of that, his estate is protected against civil suits from the victim's family.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2017)

The legal system in the US is broken.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> The legal system in the US is broken.


That was specifically a MA law. Not many states have it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> That was specifically a MA law. Not many states have it.


Well, it's not helping now is it.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2017)

What are everyone's thoughts on Houston's pick up of Watson?  Seems like a great player but will he go the way of all the other star college QB's who did not amount to much?  If it works out then I think they really made some improvements with ditching brock osweiller for some draft picks?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2017)

I think most star college QB's end up fizzling out in the NFL because they're typically drafted by bad teams with poor offensive lines. It's unreasonable to expect them to "jump right in" to a star NFL role without being on a team capable of supporting them. QB's like Andrew Luck and Phillip Rivers come to mind as QB's who landed on teams able to build around them quickly.

In the case of Watson, I think he stands a reasonably good chance to be good since Houston has been improving quite a bit over the last few years. That being said, Houston was able to run down a $70m+ "star" QB in less than half a season last year and they've done the same to others before that.

I do think that Watson celebrated the fact that he wasn't drafted by Cleveland though...


----------



## MA_PE (May 10, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ And because of that, his estate is protected against civil suits from the victim's family.


I don't believe that's true.  They can file a civil suit but their case loses a lot of steam without the conviction.  They pretty much have to "retry" the case to prove to the civil jury that he's responsible.  Translation: trial is longer and more expensive and a judgement is not a slam dunk.  Example:  OJ was acquitted but the goldman's sued him anyway.


----------



## Supe (May 10, 2017)

Interestingly enough, the state is also appealing the overturned conviction on the notion that committing suicide results in a forfeiture of rights and is an intentional abandonment of the right to appeal, unlike someone who is murdered or dies of natural cause before exhausting the appeals process.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 10, 2017)

I am getting excited because the Titans are semi-relevant again.  Vegas has them as the early favorites to win the AFC South, but they have disappointed me many times before.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> I am getting excited because the Titans are semi-relevant again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2017)

^^^ I had the same thoughts...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 26, 2017)

As my daughter used to say "that is so unright":

https://www.victoryviews.com/community/vvdailyhit/nfl-helmets-in-their-rival-team-s-colors-is-painful-to-see/c/58f7d2ff4a86800400fb9f70?utm_source=eviltebow&amp;utm_medium=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=community


----------



## leggo PE (May 26, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> As my daughter used to say "that is so unright":
> 
> https://www.victoryviews.com/community/vvdailyhit/nfl-helmets-in-their-rival-team-s-colors-is-painful-to-see/c/58f7d2ff4a86800400fb9f70?utm_source=eviltebow&amp;utm_medium=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=community


Ack, my eyes!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 26, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> As my daughter used to say "that is so unright":
> 
> https://www.victoryviews.com/community/vvdailyhit/nfl-helmets-in-their-rival-team-s-colors-is-painful-to-see/c/58f7d2ff4a86800400fb9f70?utm_source=eviltebow&amp;utm_medium=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=community


Those are awesome.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2017)

i dunno some of those are better than what they are now.  Some are much worse.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 6, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/06/05/hank-williams-jr-to-return-to-monday-night-football.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 12, 2017)

a local kid just got picked up by the Buffalo Bills.  Pretty awesome.

https://buffalowdown.com/2017/06/03/buffalo-bills-austin-rehkow-who/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2017)

85 days....


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2017)

Jets unloaded their last decent player, so WGAF.  Jets vs. Browns for last place.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2017)

how are you a jets fan again?


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> how are you a jets fan again?


Grew up in southwestern CT, and the Patriots are dickbags.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> how are you a jets fan again?


LOL, I asked him this same thing when we met up for wings in Charlotte. You should see his buddy's son though, that guy knows just about everything there is to know about the Jets BROWNS and is definitely a die-hard fan!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2017)

I used to work with a guy who went to HS with one of the JETS "dudes" kids


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, I asked him this same thing when we met up for wings in Charlotte. You should see his buddy's son though, that guy knows just about everything there is to know about the Jets and is definitely a die-hard fan!


Close, he's the die-hard Browns fans, since my coworker is from Cleveland and he and his wife are Ohio State alum.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Supe said:


> Close, he's the die-hard Browns fans, since my coworker is from Cleveland and he and his wife are Ohio State alum.


Oh ya, that's right (but not any better actually).


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh ya, that's right (but not any better actually).


Historically speaking, only very marginally worse.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 7, 2017)

It's coming. 

I also got a reminder about renewing the EB.com pick 'em league this season. Anyone feel like taking a shot at the title??? :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 7, 2017)

^I'll play again if there's enough interest.  I'll have to just make sure to set the Thursday game to the lowest point value available on Tuesday morning.  I got burned by that one twice.


----------



## P-E (Jul 8, 2017)

That came around fast.  I'm in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd play. Just need to set my reminders since the games are at such crazy local times.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'll put out the official notice near the beginning of Aug. Those who are interested will then receive a PM from me. It's definitely a good time that keeps the regular NFL season interesting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2017)

equal opportunity football fan!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 27, 2017)

http://nypost.com/2017/07/27/jets-fans-meet-your-new-owner-tom-brady/


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 28, 2017)

Hahaha!


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2017)

Can't be worse than our actual owner...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2017)

FOOTBALL IS BACK!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2017)

Finally, something worth watching is on live TV!!


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 4, 2017)

We're thinking about getting Sunday Ticket now that we're in this godforsaken land and the likelihood of seeing either Seahawks or Eagles games is pretty low.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> now that we're in this godforsaken land


Says the person who is from a place where people just climb trees when they don't agree with something.



thekzieg said:


> the likelihood of seeing either Seahawks or Eagles games is pretty low.


Which isn't a bad thing since you won't be missing much with either of those "godforsaken" teams. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 4, 2017)

^Somebody is butthurt...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

^ Not in the slightest...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

The eagles are like americas "white trash" team!


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 4, 2017)

I think you're thinking of the Cowboys.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

no the cowboys are rednecks (there is a difference)


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 4, 2017)

So then what are the Dolphins?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

undocumented


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> undocumented


LMAO!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 4, 2017)

I was confused about that game last night. I had to doublecheck the calendar.

But really, what was it? I saw references for a Hall of Fame game or something like that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I was confused about that game last night. I had to doublecheck the calendar.
> 
> But really, what was it? I saw references for a Hall of Fame game or something like that...


https://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2017/8/3/16050814/cowboys-cardinals-live-results-scores-highlights-nfl-hall-of-fame-game


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Also, I like how replay challenges will be done on the field with a Microsoft Surface Tablet. I can't wait for it to blue-screen or lock up somehow to send everyone into a frenzy.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 4, 2017)

I guess I meant, why is it called the Hall of Fame game? And on a seemingly random (other than that it is during the preseason) Thursday. What about all the other teams that didn't play?

EDIT: Looked it up myself. Rather random.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I guess I meant, why is it called the Hall of Fame game? And on a seemingly random (other than that it is during the preseason) Thursday. What about all the other teams that didn't play?
> 
> EDIT: Looked it up myself. Rather random.


Probably just a money-maker for the NFL. But I guess it's mainly to showcase/honor the newest round of hall of fame inductees.

Either way, I still didn't mind seeing football back on national TV.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Probably Definitely just a money-maker for the NFL.


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

saw this in the grocery store yesterday.. when you know your fanbase is a bunch of suckers for anything... lol


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Also, I like how replay challenges will be done on the field with a Microsoft Surface Tablet. I can't wait for it to blue-screen or lock up somehow to send everyone into a frenzy.


Nah, they'll just open YouPorn in their Edge browser and accidentally sync it with the jumbotron.

Also, the one player I knew who was actually left on the Jets, Enunwa, f'd up a disc in his neck and is out for the year.  Guess that at least saves me a fantasy pick.


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like another soft afc east.


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2017)

Not if Jay "Out of Retirement" Cutler has anything to say about it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2017)

Alright Broncos....let's do this!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2017)

And.... how'd it go?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Alright Broncos....let's do this!


They're threatening Burfect with a 5 game suspension for doing to the same thing.  To a fullback.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 28, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> They're threatening Burfect with a 5 game suspension for doing to the same thing.  To a fullback.


I heard that on sports talk this morning. Didn't see the hit by Burfect but will look it up.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

what's weird is watching the games through the antenna (although the picture is great) and not cable you don't get the little score ticker at the bottom of the screen. Is that just a cable / DT thing?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I heard that on sports talk this morning. Didn't see the hit by Burfect but will look it up.


I have yet to hear anybody say it was a dirty play.  Getting ridiculous when a specific player has to defend every tackle he makes when other teams *ahem*Steelers*ahem* make dirty plays all the time and the league doesn't say a word..  Wonder if he can file a discrimination suit against the NFL?


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I have yet to hear anybody say it was a dirty play.  Getting ridiculous when a specific player has to defend every tackle he makes when other teams *ahem*Steelers*ahem* make dirty plays all the time and the league doesn't say a word..  Wonder if he can file a discrimination suit against the NFL?


It's to the point where if the player turns his head away from you, he's now "defenseless", so making a tackle can cost you 5 games.  If I were a receiver, I would just look at the ball exclusively from now on, and never look at a defender.  That way, I'm always good for at least 15 yards.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 28, 2017)

And the Niners gave up the game in fantastic fashion last night. I know it's only preseason, so I hope they get it out of their system now, before the regular season starts! Not that I expect them to be any sort of good this year, but I hope they're better than last year. And that's not saying much.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

The Jets still have not named a starting QB.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 28, 2017)

Supe said:


> The Jets still have not named a starting QB.


Like it will matter if they do...LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

I just heard the JETS are moving to LA?


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

CA has enough shitty football teams already, they don't need any more.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I have yet to hear anybody say it was a dirty play.  Getting ridiculous when a specific player has to defend every tackle he makes when other teams *ahem*Steelers*ahem* make dirty plays all the time and the league doesn't say a word..  Wonder if he can file a discrimination suit against the NFL?


Technically, it was a legal hit. Completely unnecessary and stupid that he did it though. He hit the fullback for the sake of hitting him and was nowhere near the play. Is he targeted because of his past? Of course he is. All the more reason for him to not do stupid shit. 

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/08/nfl-bengals-chiefs-vontaze-burfict-dirty-hit-suspension

IMO, if he can't do anything except hit people, he probably shouldn't be in the league. Just a thug with the IQ of a rock.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I just heard the JETS are moving to LA?


Moving or just flying there?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> IMO, if he can't do anything except hit people, he probably shouldn't be in the league. Just a thug with the IQ of a rock.


Ummmm, yeah. This is *American* football...you're supposed to hit people.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Ummmm, yeah. This is *American* football...you're supposed to hit people.


not lately, with all the new sissy rules might as well make it flag football.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2017)

Next expansion team - the London Silly Nannies?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Ummmm, yeah. This is *American* football...you're supposed to hit people.


American football - the version that requires the players to be wrapped up with pads and protective gear so they don't hurt themselves...     I've actually started following rugby here in NZ. Very similar to football except there aren't the constant stoppages, no pads, and it's all played by guys who would be NFL linebackers. Very hard hitting and fast paced.

There's a time and a place for hitting other players. Laying out a running back that is nowhere near the play is not one of them.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 30, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> American football - the version that requires the players to be wrapped up with pads and protective gear so they don't hurt themselves...     I've actually started following rugby here in NZ. Very similar to football except there aren't the constant stoppages, no pads, and it's all played by guys who would be NFL linebackers. Very hard hitting and fast paced.
> 
> There's a time and a place for hitting other players. Laying out a running back that is nowhere near the play is not one of them.


I like Aussie Rules Football better.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> There's a time and a place for hitting other players. Laying out a running back that is nowhere near the play is not one of them.


It was a pass play.  Running back was running a passing route across the middle within 2 yards of the LOS.  Hit him at the time the ball was thrown shoulder-to-shoulder.  Perfectly legitimate hit.

Burfect should ask to be traded to the Steelers.  Then he wouldn't have to worry bout getting called for illegal hits or any more suspensions/fines.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2017)

Dex let me know next time you are in town and want to show me a "rugby tackle"

(Someone threw a piece of paper on me!)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2017)

I was at this game:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2017)

that's still not the same thing as a full speed hit.

but I mean I want YOU to try and do the rugby tackle and not in a :wub:  way either...


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 1, 2017)

We played some when I was overseas.  The Celts Rugby Football Club sent some stuff over.  They cleared an old mine field for one of my projects so we had a clear place to play for a few weeks.  Of course once construction started, we found out that they hadn't done such a good job of clearing the mines.  Oh well...no limbs lost.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 5, 2017)

Can someone explain how Amarah Darboh gets a spot over Kasen Williams?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2017)

Or why Brock Osweiler is back with the Broncos and TJ Ward got cut...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2017)

Cause Elway sucks at draft picks and it is probably (financially) the best Backup QB option after they cut Paxton Lynch in a few weeks when he gets off the injury list?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2017)

Dammit @Supe, have you seen how the Bills are actually favored fairly well over the Jets?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2017)

And in case anyone was curious about the Patriots off-season (ahem @MA_PE), here's a quick re-cap:

_Someone clearly hit the crazy switch on the Patriots' off-season after they won Super Bowl LI, because nothing was normal after that. If you need a brief reminder of everything that happened this off-season, here's a quick refresher: _


Tom Brady's Super Bowl jersey got stolen (and then recovered after an international manhunt) 

Bill Belichick quit coaching for three days and became a male model

Brady skipped out on a chance to visit his "good friend" Donald Trump at the White House

Robert Kraft might or might not have felt bad about the White House thing, so he gave Trump a Super Bowl ring

Brady might or might not have suffered a concussion in 2016, according to his wife Gisele

Rob Gronkowski went full Gronk at Wrestlemania 

Brady went to China and threw passes on the Great Wall

Brady wrote a book and it's already a best-seller

Brady sumo-wrestled a man 11 times his size

Kraft bought two airplanes because that's twice as fun as buying one

There were actual GOATS at Patriots training camp for Brady's 40th birthday

The team ran out of space for it fifth Super Bowl banner so it had to redesign a part of Gillette Stadium to fit more

Brady jinxed himself by agreeing to be on the Madden cover


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

@csb


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dammit @Supe, have you seen how the Bills are actually favored fairly well over the Jets?


App. State would be favored over the Jets right now.  The Jets are playing for one thing this year - the #1 overall draft pick.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> And in case anyone was curious about the Patriots off-season (ahem @MA_PE), here's a quick re-cap:
> 
> _Someone clearly hit the crazy switch on the Patriots' off-season after they won Super Bowl LI, because nothing was normal after that. If you need a brief reminder of everything that happened this off-season, here's a quick refresher: _
> 
> ...


so what's your point.  Seems like a good way to celebrate.  Nothing wrong with having fun in the off-season.


----------



## frazil (Sep 7, 2017)

What's wrong with actual GOATS?


----------



## csb (Sep 7, 2017)

frazil said:


> What's wrong with actual GOATS?


Just don't touch them inappropriately.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 7, 2017)

csb said:


> Just don't touch them inappropriately.


Could you inform us on how to appropriately touch a goat?


----------



## frazil (Sep 7, 2017)

They like being scratched on the belly.  That's ok.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 7, 2017)

Is that why they faint?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice work Chiefs!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Nice work Chiefs!


----------



## frazil (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky break...


----------



## akwooly (Sep 8, 2017)

LOL, the Pats are in last place in the NFL.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2017)

akwooly said:


> LOL, the Pats are in last place in the NFL.


only because the bears haven't played yet this week


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2017)

Holy crap!  The Jets now lead the Pats by half a game in their division!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> only because the bears *Jets* haven't played yet this week


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. :thumbs:


They both suck.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Are the cowboys that good or are the Giants that bad?  That was fairly uninteresting SNF last night...


----------



## frazil (Sep 11, 2017)

Just found out I can watch Thursday night football on Amazon Prime.  :woot:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

really? which button is that?  every time I am about to drop prime I get sucked back in!


----------



## frazil (Sep 11, 2017)

Amazon Prime - TNF


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2017)

How 'bout them Jaguars?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

yes I saw that and was like wtf?


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> How 'bout them Jaguars?


My best fantasy pick so far was their defense!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ya, both Cincy and Houston Texans can suck it!

And what happened to the Colts?  LOL


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 11, 2017)

Rams? What the hey?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2017)

frazil said:


> Amazon Prime - TNF


That's awesome, thanks for sharing.

Still haven't found a solid way to watch MNF from a cable-cutter aspect (short of going to a local bar). Other than streaming it from @Dexman PE PMP's country. But the quality is pretty terrible. I have Verizon but watching on such a small screen gets old.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

I wonder since Disney owns ESPN, and Disney is about to start its own streaming service if ESPN will available on that?  Or if they will pull it from Hulu (which I don't pay for )?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 11, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's awesome, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Still haven't found a solid way to watch MNF from a cable-cutter aspect (short of going to a local bar). Other than streaming it from @Dexman PE PMP's country. But the quality is pretty terrible. I have Verizon but watching on such a small screen gets old.


One can argue that catching it at a local bar (including the drinks and the necessary cab ride home) every Sunday would be cheaper than a year of cable.

Still, the Amazon Prime link is new to me. Thanks Fraz!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

its about break even - if you went to every MNF game at a bar and spent $50 bucks for 16 games that $800 bucks. Which is about what I am saving not having cable..

We usually go to Rock Bottom Brewery and watch MNF games and even with their happy hour half priced menu we still spend around $50 bucks..

But what does that matter when in 4 years I will have 3 kids in college? Spitting in the wind I tell you!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Kick

a other drops goal

you fuckingbwortjless

ajmys!!!!!!!!!!!!!'sainys!!!!!lol


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Love watching the ain't a lose !

and drinking!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2017)

so what the hell

happened to ESPN?  

And im ok with a female announcer but why did they pick one with an annoying chain smoker type accent? Jesus Christ.....

rex Ryan was god awful as well...


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2017)

ESPN tanked and is in the heaves of desperation.  They sunk a shitload of money into their LA facilities and upfitting the ones in Bristol, only to realize that the internet and subscription services would drastically kill their viewership over the coming years.  Couple that with the sexual harassment lawsuits, they're throwing hail Marys everywhere, hoping fresh faces, familiar names, and minority broadcasters will pull in some viewership.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 12, 2017)

I read this with a grain of salt, but the videos look pretty bad.  Especially Roethlisberger's...he clearly looks like he is trying to injure someone.  Be interesting to see if there are any fines at the end of the week.

http://www.daytondailynews.com/sports/burfict-brings-steelers-dirty-plays-light-twitter/iw7Z6yuBUFs2An2cQDRDpI/

I think this is the only way the Steelers would ever get a penalty called on them:


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2017)

Leave Ben alone.  He's my most consistent fantasy player.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2017)

ESPN is on its last legs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> ESPN is on its last legs.


Its killing my disney stocks!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2017)

maybe well get lucky and they will let FOX sports run MNF. At least they understand how its supposed to work and isn't the 1950's CBS Broadcast


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I think this is the only way the Steelers would ever get a penalty called on them:


The Last Boy Scout! YES!



Road Guy said:


> maybe well get lucky and they will let FOX sports run MNF. At least they understand how its supposed to work and isn't the 1950's CBS Broadcast


I was looking at NFL Game Pass but I don't want to replay a game. I want to watch it live. 

It's ridiculous that the NFL doesn't have some all-encapsulating app/streaming service where one could watch *ANY* game of their choosing for some type of monthly fee (i.e. HBO Go or similar).


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2017)

I am sure they will once their 50 year contract with Direct TV is up


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2017)

TNF is Texans vs Bengals.. sigh..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2017)

From the sports blog I read...LOL



> The NFL was clearly on crazy pills over the weekend because that's the only way to explain how the Jaguars, Bills and Rams are all in first place right now.
> 
> Forget the second two teams, though. If there's one thing I never thought I'd ever live to see in my life, it's the Jaguars all alone in first place. For some people, it was putting a man on the moon, for other people, it was Al Gore inventing the internet, but for me, the one thing I never thought I'd see in life is the Jaguars in first place. Yet here we are, and I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2017)

Texans vs. Bengals....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2017)

I added this game to prime but can't "find it"?


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Texans vs. Bengals....


Yeah...that was just terrible.  At work this morning, we all decided that it's the offensive coordinator.  $hit started going bad last year when he showed up and it obviously hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 15, 2017)

GB &amp; ATL this week.

Get ready for the drama.


----------



## frazil (Sep 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I added this game to prime but can't "find it"?


Did it work?  I was outvoted - we watched Mazerunner instead.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2017)

All I could find was a station similar to what you see on the ESPN App where they show the current stats and down and distance with some NFL Commentary (that was previously recorded) but I couldn't ever find the actual game, I would have researched it better but it was not a very interesting looking game.. will try again in 2 weeks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2017)

For the Amazon Prime app on my PS3, it was advertised right at the top of the home screen. I clicked on it and I can see all the games listed and the dates available. It doesn't start until the end of the month though. I tried finding last night's match-up (even though it was ultra-$hitty) and saw that it hasn't started yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2017)

Well...goddamn shitty Atlanta still seems to have our number. I blame 2 things. 1, barely any place (I'm in Calgary for work) had anything on sports related except for local sports and shitty soccer. 2, all they had on tap was Molson Ice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2017)

If it makes you feel better (and it should since you like the Packers), the Cowboys got schooled by the Broncos.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2017)

The fact that they made this Siemien kid go through a QB competition with the bust from Memphis state is really making whomever made that decision for the broncos  look foolish (having had to watch / listen through that this summer)

and it seems (from someone who hates the white trash fan base packers) is that Rodgers is lacking a supporting cast: they are going to squander what's left of his career if they don't get him some tools to work with...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2017)

the bandana is a nice touch..

Did anyone get TNF to work on Amazon Prime? I was out drinking and didn't try it..


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2017)

I was out as well, so didn't try it on Amazon Prime. Maybe I will next week, though?

I did happen to catch the fourth quarter last night! Wow, I was not expecting that high scoring of a game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Did anyone get TNF to work on Amazon Prime? I was out drinking and didn't try it..


It doesn't start until the end of Sept. Packers/Bears is the first game that will be hosted on Prime.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yup, no TNF this week.  Although the Yahoo feed for the London game Saturday morning was a disgrace.  Hopefully they get that back to regular TV because, being able to start football at 9am is nice, but on Yahoo it was almost unwatchable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Although the Yahoo feed for the London game Saturday morning was a disgrace.  Hopefully they get that back to regular TV because, being able to start football at 9am is nice, but on Yahoo it was almost unwatchable.


Glad I wasn't the only one who also noticed this! I just switched over to my NFL app since the Yahoo feed was pretty awful.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2017)

So that was a great ending to the Lions game ehhh?

Anyone from Detroit? How bad was call in radio this morning?  We are used to being on that side of the call


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2017)

That runoff rule... ouch.

Running off game clock to 0 after 10 second runoff rule applied with 11 seconds left... double ouch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Game day!!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder, had to change kickers as mine was on IR.  Swapping Dalton in for Ruthlessbooger this week.  Yeah, it's Dalton, but they're playing Cleveland, so...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, this should be the first game available via the Amazon Prime streaming service. Which isn't a concern this particular week since it will be broadcast locally.


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Also, this should be the first game available via the Amazon Prime streaming service. Which isn't a concern this particular week since it will be broadcast locally.


Yep.  My Fire Stick was advertising it when it boots up.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2017)

I saw that as well so hopefully it will be there, of course I will be boycotting the game, I mean I will be helping my kids band out for "Thursday Night Lights" tonight since the Friday Game is tonight...


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Also, this should be the first game available via the Amazon Prime streaming service. Which isn't a concern this particular week since it will be broadcast locally.


Didn't have to watch it on Prime because it was shown on our local CBS channel...in Cincinnati?  The last Thursday night game we got, but that was the horrid Bengals game so I expected it to be on one of our local channels.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2017)

We got the game on a local channel too... In San Francisco!

Man, that hit in the third quarter... I don't know the player, but he was basically unconscious on the field after that second GB player came literally crashing into him from the other side as he was already getting taken down by a different defender. Geez, that was awful to see. This is what makes me not like football. For heaven's sake, the guy's mouthguard went flying!

Apparently he regained consciousness after being taken to the hospital and had all feeling and control in all extremities... But seriously, that guy could have died right there on the field, let alone now later in life due to CTE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Man, that hit in the third quarter... I don't know the player, but he was basically unconscious on the field after that second GB player came literally crashing into him from the other side as he was already getting taken down by a different defender. Geez, that was awful to see. This is what makes me not like football. For heaven's sake, the guy's mouthguard went flying!
> 
> Apparently he regained consciousness after being taken to the hospital and had all feeling and control in all extremities... But seriously, that guy could have died right there on the field, let alone now later in life due to CTE.


It was indeed pretty brutal and completely unnecessary. Press conferences after the game indicate that he is doing well but will continue to be monitored. The player at fault should have been ejected from the game IMHO for a stunt like that.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2017)

I think that second defender should have been ejected, and that he should get fined and suspended for a game or two (mainly because I don't feel that fines really teach anyone a lesson at this level of play, with all the money NFL players make). That was totally unnecessarily in my opinion.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2017)

And that's not even the worst angle!


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 29, 2017)

Pretty good chance he'll still get fined and suspended.  That would all happen officially after Sunday.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> So that was a great ending to the Lions game ehhh?
> 
> Anyone from Detroit? How bad was call in radio this morning?  We are used to being on that side of the call


Late to the party... I don't usually bother watching the Lions, but my grandfather-in-law was visiting from Atlanta.  People were upset, but the reaction wasn't nearly as bad as I thought, but when you're a fan of a team like the Lions you've pretty much seen every way to lose a game.  Reactions ranged from, well that sucks, to hey, we ALMOST beat last year's NFC champion!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2017)

But I thought this was American Football, where you're supposed to hit the other players...


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd just like to take a moment to thank Andy Dalton for his 35 fantasy point performance against the Browns.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 2, 2017)

Supe said:


> I'd just like to take a moment to thank Andy Dalton for his 35 fantasy point performance against the Browns.


Cincinnati finally looked like an actual football team yesterday.  I am going to reserve final judgment until next week though, it was the Browns after all.  Kind of like winning first prize in a shit eating contest.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

That was the only reason I started Dalton over Rapelessburger.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I think that second defender should have been ejected, and that he should get fined and suspended for a game or two (mainly because I don't feel that fines really teach anyone a lesson at this level of play, with all the money NFL players make). That was totally unnecessarily in my opinion.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

Really helped out my Jordy Nelson points this week though!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> View attachment 10149


Glad to hear it!


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2017)

One Seven had a good day!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2017)

csb said:


> One Seven had a good day!


[email protected] RIGHT!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/florida-man-sets-himself-on-fire-after-losing-cowboys-packers-bet-to-his-wife/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

"Florida man..." is enough to know it was something stupid...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

Heard a great joke today:

Aaron Rodgers walks into A. Barr...


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 15, 2017)

Too soon?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2017)

Here is another joke... Brock is back in at QB for the Broncos.....


----------



## akwooly (Oct 15, 2017)

Omg the broncos suck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Here is another joke... Brock is back in at QB for the Broncos.....


That was the encore. OMG the Broncos are playing so bad.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

I am hoping this past weekend was just Friday the 13th weekend for the NFL...


----------



## thekzieg (Oct 17, 2017)

You think GB is gonna hire Kaep?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> You think GB is gonna hire Kaep?


Nope. Coach McCarthy has made that quite clear. :thumbs:

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/packers-coach-sounds-like-he-has-zero-interest-in-bringing-in-colin-kaepernick/


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

LOL, like owners have ever given a shit what the coaches think.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> LOL, like owners have ever given a shit what the coaches think.


In the Packers organization, I can guarantee that Mark Murphy cares what Coach McCarthy thinks. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

Sure thing.  I'll pre-order your Kaepernick jersey as an x-mas gift just in case ;D


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

Something tells me if teams were willing to play Mike Vick and face the wrath of soccer mom animal lovers across the US they would sign Kap if they really thought he could help them..


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 17, 2017)

For petes sake, the Bengals drafted a guy who punched a girl in the face.  On video.  If anyone really thought Kaep could be a good QB, someone would sign him.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> For petes sake, the Bengals drafted a guy who punched a girl in the face.  On video.  If anyone really thought Kaep could be a good QB, someone would sign him.


Exactly.  I mean, this couldn't be the reason, could it??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2017)

To be fair, I don't think Brady's numbers would be much better if he played on that team...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Exactly.  I mean, this couldn't be the reason, could it??


If memory serves well, he played well under Jim Harbaugh. The whole team suffered when Harbaugh left for a variety of reasons, the main one being terrible team management.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

When Brady came up through the patriots they basically sucked at the time....

Maybe they should call Vince Young too? I just saw him at Krispy Kreme.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2017)

I think McCarthy's statement has less to do with any political anything, which is what it's being made into, and more to do with the Packers tend to draft guys out of college and develop them, rather than trading for other guys. Rodgers spent three years as Favre's backup. Why wouldn't McCarthy do the same thing?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> When Brady came up through the patriots they basically sucked at the time....
> 
> Maybe they should call Vince Young too? I just saw him at Krispy Kreme.


Considering they won the super bowl in Brady's first season played (didn't start until week 3), I wouldn't say the Patriots sucked...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

they defin were not any where near the favorite,  but can you name anyone else on that team without looking it up?  lets let a Patriot Fan chime in and see if they remember that year?

If Kap hadn't been extra greedy he would be a Denver Bronco right now. &amp; I would bet a backup to one of the other existing shitty QB's they currently have..


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Of course it's easy to remember Drew Bledsoe as he was the QB that was going to lead us to infinity and beyond until he got hurt and the backup (Brady) took over.  I remember vividly the conundrum as they went into the post-season that year whether the healed Bledsoe was going to take over again.

The years all run together but I believe Troy Brown and Ty Law were standouts and of course Adam Vinatieri


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

so if Kap could carry Bradys jock strap he might be a backup somewhere?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so if Kap could carry Bradys jock strap he might be a backup somewhere?


no.  I don't think he could.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2017)

The political BS surrounding Kap doesn't help is cause. But that said, GB tends to develop their back-ups over time as CSB said. It's far too late in the season to bring in anyone new (let alone Kap) to learn the offense and the way they operate.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2017)

I mean, how's he supposed to know how to photobomb captain's photos? Can he braid Clay Matthews hair? Can he keep Tae Adams sizzling? 

No.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2017)

csb said:


> I mean, how's he supposed to know how to photobomb captain's photos? Can he braid Clay Matthews hair? Can he keep Tae Adams sizzling? *Can he discount double-check?*
> 
> No.


Fixt. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2017)

"Like a good neighbor, State Farm is there...with a new collar bone!" - Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

It's not that hard of an offense, I throw and you catch. What's so hard?


----------



## csb (Oct 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It's not that hard of an offense, I throw and you catch. What's so hard?


With seconds on the clock!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> When Brady came up through the patriots they basically sucked at the time....
> 
> Maybe they should call Vince Young too? I just saw him at Krispy Kreme.


Not true.  Bledsoe was having a career year and got injured.  It pissed me off to no end he did not get his starting job back after being physically able to perform for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

I am pretty sure the Pats were 0-2 before Tommy boy that season..

&amp; you may be the only one still pissed that Bledsoe didn't play in that SB!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 18, 2017)

He was a Coug, what can I say.  But just the season prior Bledsoe started all 16 games and went on to set an NFL record in pass attempts (691), becoming the second NFL quarterback to complete 400 or more passes in a season (400), and led the league in passing yards (4,555). He also took them to the playoffs that year.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

Bledsoe definitely wasn't terrible (like Kapernick)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2017)

@Ken PE 3.1, what's going on with the QB situation in CLE??? :dunno:



> With Halloween right around the corner, this week seems like a good time to take a look at the most frightening things in the NFL this year. I'm thinking we should start with the perpetual nightmare that is the Browns' quarterback situation. The situation is so confusing right now that Browns fans don't even know who the starting quarterback is, and neither does their coach.
> 
> In Week 6, Kevin Hogan became the team's 28th starting quarterback since 1999. He didn't even last a week after DeShone Kizer was given the job back in Week 7. He didn't even make it until the second half of Week 7 because Cody Kessler came in during the third quarter Sunday. If that sounds confusing, I think it's because that's what the Browns want. You can't be mad if you're confused. It's a solid strategy and I'm pretty sure it also works in relationships.
> 
> The saddest part of the Browns' story is that none of this had to happen if Cleveland would've just drafted Carson Wentz in 2016 or Deshaun Watson this year. However, the Browns decided to pass on both players and trade those picks away to the Eagles and Texans.


Also, LOL @ this comment:



> The only thing more baffling than the Browns' draft strategy is that someone in Hollywood decided Michael Bay would be the right person to produce a "Dora the Explorer" movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2017)

so we have another big hit on a QB.  Defender was probably a little over the top but what are you supposed to do when a QB becomes a RB?


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 27, 2017)

The whole "running back" thing really is a close call.  I think a lot of QB's try to get as many yards as possible by sliding at the last minute and then crying foul when someone hits them.  In that aspect, it does look like a bang-bang play.  On the other hand, dude looks like he was blatantly head hunting.  I won't be surprised if he gets fined and/or suspended...of course, won't be surprised if he doesn't get either because his jersey doesn't say "Burfict" or "Suh" on it.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Eep, that hit certainly does look pretty hard. I mean, it really doesn't help the defender's case when the other player's helmet flies off. I'm gonna go with at least fines here, and hits to QB's seem tricky to me. Was Flacco okay getting up from that afterwards?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

akwooly said:


> This game is dumb


Concur. Reports that I was reading indicated Miami would be able to run all over Baltimore with them having a pretty bad (if not the worse) run defense in the league. Screw that. Last time I give anything that remotely resembles a nod in Miami's direction. ldman:

Flacco looked ok getting up, but I believe is under concussion protocol for now. Tough call indeed. Defender could have backed off a bit. Tis a rough sport...


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 27, 2017)

Speaking of hits:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Concur. Reports that I was reading indicated Miami would be able to run all over Baltimore with them having a pretty bad (if not the worse) run defense in the league. Screw that. Last time I give anything that remotely resembles a nod in Miami's direction. ldman:
> 
> Flacco looked ok getting up, but I believe is under concussion protocol for now. Tough call indeed. Defender could have backed off a bit. Tis a rough sport...


Flacco was dazed and confused when he got up from that.  Defender had plenty of time to see Flacco on his ass and sliding there was no need to hit him and especially with a shoulder to the head.   Typical courtesy would have been to jump over the downed QB.  Rotten hit and he should be fined/disciplined.  Given the media attention and players awareness of CTE in the NFL it's plain bad diplomacy to have blatant hits like this period these days.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ken PE 3.1, what's going on with the QB situation in CLE??? :dunno:
> 
> Also, LOL @ this comment:


No flipping idea. Was really hoping they would at least look like they knew what was going on. Spring training isn't that far away.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you Mr. Smith-Schuster!  I went from a 1% win probability before the Steelers game to a 70% after.  Now I just need more fantasy points out of KC's defense than my opponent gets out of their tight end, since we're tied heading into tonight's game.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Oof, another good week for everyone! I'm now nervous that I, for some reason, seem to have put 13 points on tonight's game.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2017)

if only we could play the J E T S, 49'ers, or Browns every week....


----------



## User1 (Oct 30, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Oof, another good week for everyone! I'm now nervous that I, for some reason, seem to have put 13 points on tonight's game.


I, too, have 13 points on tonight's game. and it's a kc game which has been high on the upset radar. bleh. 

but, for some reason I picked up jack doyle on my fantasy league last week (my only TE was on bye) and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2017)

LOL...

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/broncos-fire-offensive-coordinator-mike-mccoy-after-10-games-six-straight-losses/

Perhaps the Packers need to follow suit on this @csb.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2017)

Firing McCoy was simply done to appease fans crying for them to "do something".  The real issue is that Elway thinks Johnson is a good head coach and that the QB's they have are good enough.

O-line needs an overhaul. QB's suck. Headcoach is just an Elway yes-man.  The defense is still really good, they just can't be on the field for the whole game and expect to hold.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

Letting Wade Phillips go has been a huge mistake by elway


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

In addition to all the other ones


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

They imploded the GA Dome today and out of respect I fully expect the falcons to implode against the seasucks tonight


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

Almost


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh man Russell Wilson is a hell of a player, the Falcons got a lot of pressure but I think at the same time it wore their asses out chasing him all around the field, I was exhausted just watching them


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Oh man Russell Wilson is a hell of a player, the Falcons got a lot of pressure but I think at the same time it wore their asses out chasing him all around the field, I was exhausted just watching them


It's taken folks a really really long time to come to that conclusion.  He plays like that every damn game.  Heck, the guy has over 85% of their offense this year.  The team sucks, but that still says a lot about him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> It's taken folks a really really long time to come to that conclusion.


Not folks from Wisconsin. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2017)

he reminds me of back when Vick was at Virginia Tech and almost won a national championship with no one else on the team


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

I loathe the comparisons to Vick.  There is NO comparison.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

well he was the more electrifying player / constant espn highlight reel... just imagine if he had actually read the playbook and "practiced" instead of gambling / dog fights...It also would have helped had Jim Mora not been his HC for those 3 years as well..

so I haven't seen any giants games this year, but is Eli doing that bad he is getting benched for Geno Smith??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

I saw that as well. Not sure what their move is there... @NJmike PE???

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/giants-bench-eli-manning-for-geno-smith-will-eventually-play-rookie-davis-webb/

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000884762/article/giants-to-start-geno-smith-over-eli-manning-vs-raiders


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 28, 2017)

They are trying to maximize trade value, I think. If they bench Eli, then he can't throw more ints, decreasing his trade value. By putting Geno in, they can say "See? Eli isn't so bad."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2017)

Tom Brady has lost 2 Superbowls to a QB who was just benched for Geno Smith...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm watching this hockey game and have seen 3 fights - why is it such a no no In the NFL?


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so I haven't seen any giants games this year, but is Eli doing that bad he is getting benched for Geno Smith??


As a Jets fan, this warms my heart.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I saw that as well. Not sure what their move is there... @NJmike PE???
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/giants-bench-eli-manning-for-geno-smith-will-eventually-play-rookie-davis-webb/
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000884762/article/giants-to-start-geno-smith-over-eli-manning-vs-raiders


I don't know. I haven't watched any football this entire season so when I saw the story break I was floored. I'm not sure how it could be entirely his fault though. I their O'line has been shitty to say the least for a long time.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Tom Brady has lost 2 Superbowls to a QB who was just benched for Geno Smith...


No.  the Patriots lost to the Giants.  Brady didn't lose to Eli Manning.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2017)

Was anyone else disappointed in the fight between Talib and Crabtree?  I kind of feel like the NFL lost some street cred?  Very much like an 8th grade fight in the gym between some girls..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't know. I haven't watched any football this entire season so when I saw the story break I was floored. I'm not sure how it could be entirely his fault though. I their O'line has been shitty to say the least for a long time.


And haven't most of their better receivers been injured this year?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 29, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> No.  the Patriots lost to the Giants.  Brady didn't lose to Eli Manning.


the mvp trophies might suggest differnetly


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 29, 2017)

This sums it up pretty well.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/briangoff/2017/09/25/eli-manning-an-average-nfl-quarterback-with-two-super-bowl-rings/#7c0dbbab1791


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 29, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> This sums it up pretty well.
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/briangoff/2017/09/25/eli-manning-an-average-nfl-quarterback-with-two-super-bowl-rings/#7c0dbbab1791


Either way, two that Brady couldn't pull the victory out on.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2017)

Good morning @csb!


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Good morning @csb!
> 
> View attachment 10392


I see I've mentally nursed someone's groin back to health!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Where's your bikini shot @csb?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 1, 2017)

those girls have to be freezing.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

akwooly said:


> those girls have to be freezing.


I don't think they understand what those "cool sculpting" ads were really talking about.


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Where's your bikini shot @csb?


@FLBuff PE already posted it


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

down goes Macadoooooo

I know we shouldn't judge people on appearances, but does this guy look like a head coach?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

^ not to worry. He didn't act like a head coach either. But to be fair, I think the NYG organization knows they F'd up by benching Manning. But now they're past the point of no return and wanted to try and save face so McAdoo is their "fall guy". Did anyone watch Fox Sports pre-game (11am CST)? Pretty much everyone on there lit the NYG organization up for going about the way they benched Manning.

EDIT: Apparently the GM is out too. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ not to worry. He didn't act like a head coach either. But to be fair, I think the NYG organization knows they F'd up by benching Manning. But now they're passed the point of no return and wanted to try and save face so McAdoo is their "fall guy". Did anyone watch Fox Sports pre-game (11am CST)? Pretty much everyone on there lit the NYG organization up for going about the way they benched Manning.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the GM is out too. LOL


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

The Jets are the best team in NY!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2017)

did you see the kid that dressed up like him for the Thanksgiving game against Washington?  Hysterical.

https://www.sbnation.com/2017/11/23/16695472/ben-mcadoo-kid-giants-washington-thanksgiving


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

it would be nice if the NFL would break its tradition of who plays on turkey day. Haven't we seen enough Redskins, Lions, etc Pit of Misery games to last a lifetime?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 4, 2017)

Russell Wilson deserves MVP


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

Aaron Rodgers deserves MVP, because he is obviously the only player on Green Bay that makes them even remotely worth a shit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> it would be nice if the NFL would break its tradition of who plays on turkey day. Haven't we seen enough Redskins, Lions, etc Pit of Misery games to last a lifetime?


Dilly Dilly!!!

Also got this ESPN notification: _[SIZE=12.0pt]NFL: Giants going back to Eli Manning as starting QB - Jordan Raanan[/SIZE]_

Ya that didn't take long. Sorry there Geno...


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry there Geno...


www.sadtrombone.com


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Supe said:


> www.sadtrombone.com


@Ramnares P.E., please validate this link at your convenience. Thanks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 4, 2017)

Working diligently on it.  For some reason my computer is really slow and has a lot of pop-ups  :huh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Working diligently on it.  For some reason my computer is really slow and has a lot of pop-ups  :huh:


Just wait for that little hour-glass icon to fully empty. It will get there. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2017)

For the record, the Niners got their second win! And did it without a touchdown. Granted, they were playing the Bears...

But still, first win for Garappolo starting for the Niners!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just wait for that little hour-glass icon to fully empty. It will get there. :thumbs:


I hope it empties soon.  Apparently there are a lot of singles in my area who want to meet up!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ not to worry. He didn't act like a head coach either. But to be fair, I think the NYG organization knows they F'd up by benching Manning. But now they're *passed** PAST* the point of no return and wanted to try and save face so McAdoo is their "fall guy". Did anyone watch Fox Sports pre-game (11am CST)? Pretty much everyone on there lit the NYG organization up for going about the way they benched Manning.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the GM is out too. LOL


Fixt. - Guest_FLBuff PE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Fixt. - Guest_FLBuff PE


Haha, thanks auto-correct.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Some favorite moments from Week 13:

Marcus Peters (KC) throws official penalty flag into stands. LMAO, gotta say, first time I've ever seen a player do that. https://youtu.be/uXSsNvpIyOM?t=54

Gronk "hate tackles" defender. You mad bro? C'mon @MA_PE, tell them to keep it classy out there! LOL  https://www.sbnation.com/2017/12/3/16730586/rob-gronkowski-cheap-shot-video-bills-patriots


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2017)

C'mon Gronk said he was sorry what else do you want? 

Seriously though there were a couple times that he was getting completely molested and no call.  Other times he was no where near the other guy and he gets called.  He gets paired up with small guys and ends up with the "big guy penalty" because of his size and ability.

He got frustrated and let it get the best of him. 

He'll likely get a fine.  but we hope there's no suspension.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> C'mon Gronk said he was sorry what else do you want?
> 
> Seriously though there were a couple times that he was getting completely molested and no call.  Other times he was no where near the other guy and he gets called.  He gets paired up with small guys and ends up with the "big guy penalty" because of his size and ability.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  He was my first round fantasy pick, and I'm playoff-bound.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Marcus Peters (KC) throws official penalty flag into stands. LMAO, gotta say, first time I've ever seen a player do that. https://youtu.be/uXSsNvpIyOM?t=54


That's hilarious...I hadn't seen that.  Somebody has got to use that for the bad lip reading.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2017)

Amazing how the talking heads kept trying to make a big deal about Brady exchanging words with Josh McDaniels on Sunday.  Like no one ever gets annoyed/PO'd with someone.

https://www.si.com/nfl/2017/12/03/tom-brady-josh-mcdaniels-yelling-video-patriots-bills

...and there you go.  I won't say he doesn't deserve a suspension, but if it affects his overall compensation that's a pretty big price to pay.

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/patriots/2017/12/04/rob-gronkowski/BVfFOPUlQJ3w3T9AYJuGoI/story.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 4, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> C'mon Gronk said he was sorry what else do you want?
> 
> Seriously though there were a couple times that he was getting completely molested and no call.  Other times he was no where near the other guy and he gets called.  He gets paired up with small guys and ends up with the "big guy penalty" because of his size and ability.
> 
> ...


IMO, he should be suspended for at least as many games as the player he hit is out of commission.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 5, 2017)

http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/news/ryan-shazier-injury-update-hit-video-steelers-back-improving/qfj5rw6enqkf1l386xaxy45zl

Sorry, don't feel bad for him.  Trying to spear people with his helmet finally caught up to him.  He's made a career out of making dirty hits/leading with his head but getting away with it because he plays for the Steelers, who are beyond reproach for some reason. 

For example:


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/news/ryan-shazier-injury-update-hit-video-steelers-back-improving/qfj5rw6enqkf1l386xaxy45zl
> 
> Sorry, don't feel bad for him.  Trying to spear people with his helmet finally caught up to him.  He's made a career out of making dirty hits/leading with his head but getting away with it because he plays for the Steelers, who are beyond reproach for some reason.
> 
> For example:


He's not dead, but CTE will be found.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 5, 2017)

During the broadcast they basically went through all the current penalties for illegal hits and noted the Steelers event that sparked each new rule.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2017)

there were some serious licks in that game last night..


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2017)

Gronk and Smith Schuster suspended.  I can't win!  ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

The J E T S are favored over the Suckos, I mean Broncos though....,,


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2017)

Like being the coolest kid on the short bus.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Interesting overview of the NFL coaches situation as of Dec. 2017:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/page/32for32x171205/nfl-2017-rating-job-security-every-head-coach


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

You wonder if a guy like Belicheck gets bored with the success?

and I also wonder, since there is no salary cap for coaches if someone like the Jags, Bills, Browns, Falcons, etc would pay him like $100 Million to go there and if he would take it or not just to have the challenge to rebuild?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 8, 2017)

Could the Steelers possibly be bigger crybabies?  Now they are whining because Smith-Schuster's suspension was upheld.  Hmm, let's go back to the preseason and take a look at a hit that got Burfict a 3 game suspension (which by even the sports world said shouldn't have been a penalty because it was within 5 yards).  Seems like if anyone should be upset, it's the Bengals.  Why does our player get a 3 game suspension for, what looks like, a lesser hit?


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2017)

I never thought I'd be so happy to beat the Browns.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2017)

csb said:


> I never thought I'd be so happy to beat the Browns.


Dilly Dilly!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2017)

I thought the Pats were playing the Dolphins tonight?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2017)

Did anyone catch any of the Bills/Colts game? That was epic white-out conditions....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2017)

csb said:


> I never thought I'd be so happy to beat the Browns.


Almost didn't happen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Almost didn't happen.


Unlike the Seahawks. 

And then there's this. You mad bro?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2017)

They were so trashy at the end of the game.  I hope they all get suspensions.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 11, 2017)

Without Rogers the packers are barely better than the browns.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I thought the Pats were playing the Dolphins tonight?


so did I.  I guess the Pats don't like to play in Miami.


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> so did I.  I guess the Pats don't like to play in Miami.


This was a bizarre game to watch. I felt like I was going to wake up and go, "I had the craziest dream. The Pats were playing the Dolphins and they were getting their asses kicked and to top it all of CUTLER was the QB of the Dolphins!"


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2017)

was there a boat ride involved instead of practice while they were there?


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> was there a boat ride involved instead of practice while they were there?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> was there a boat ride involved instead of practice while they were there?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Uh oh @Ble_PE, inter-team turmoil...

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/21798557/carolina-panthers-owner-jerry-richardson-selling-nfl-team


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 18, 2017)

There are a lot of people in Cincy celebrating the news, but I don't see dropping a new head coach in making any sort of difference.  Unlike other teams, they are run like a dictatorship under Mike Brown.  I think he has decided that they make more $$$ paying less for a mediocre team that loses -vs-  paying more for a good team who wins.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/21792494/marvin-lewis-planning-leave-cincinnati-bengals-season


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Uh oh @Ble_PE, inter-team turmoil...
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/21798557/carolina-panthers-owner-jerry-richardson-selling-nfl-team


Yea, I saw that last night. Doesn't surprise me based on the allegations that came out yesterday. I can only hope that we get an owner(s) that are committed to keeping the team in Charlotte and take pride in their ownership. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

_Richardson, 81, allegedly made verbal comments about women's appearances, inappropriately touched female employees and made advances to women that included asking whether he could shave their legs and for them to give him foot rubs._

I thought that once you were in your 80's that stuff was just the norm and no one took your seriously? (except for the touching part)


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> _Richardson, 81, allegedly made verbal comments about women's appearances, inappropriately touched female employees and made advances to women that included asking whether he could shave their legs and for them to give him foot rubs._
> 
> I thought that once you were in your 80's that stuff was just the norm and no one took your seriously? (except for the touching part)


Guys in their 80s are pretty shaky. I think offering to shave someone's legs is a death threat.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

this is like all I had to look forward to near the end , being 80 and going to the mall and making crude sexual comments to the ladies &amp; them just writing it off as being a crazy old man...


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Meanwhile, the Niners are on a THREE GAME WIN STREAK. I mean, seriously, did anyone expect that to happen this season, especially after losing the first ten games?


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> this is like all I had to look forward to near the end , being 80 and going to the mall and making crude sexual comments to the ladies &amp; them just writing it off as being a crazy old man...


Maintain the accent and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2017)

csb said:


> Maintain the accent and I think you'll be fine.


Then they'll just think he's a crazy old Roy Moore fan...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Then they'll just think he's a crazy old Roy Moore fan...


I highly doubt anybody will remember Roy Moore in 40 years.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> I highly doubt anybody will remember Roy Moore in 40 years.


Fair enough. I doubt anyone will remember him in 40 days...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Fair enough. I doubt anyone will remember him in 40 days...


We probably will because he'll still be refusing to concede.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

@csb, I seriously think that someone from the league office has put a bounty out on Davante Adams. :blink:

What a cheap shot...&lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

^The linebacker in me loves that type of hit because I know that receivers were always quick to crack block down on me any chance they got back in the day, but you can't hit like this any more. It won't be long until football as we grew up knowing it is gone.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

did any of you guys watch the Pats/Steelers game yesterday....wow what an unbelievable finish.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> @csb, I seriously think that someone from the league office has put a bounty out on Davante Adams. :blink:
> 
> What a cheap shot...&lt;smh&gt;


Seriously?  But that was a cheap shot.


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2017)

@knight1fox3 This is the second hit like this on Tae Adams this year and it's awful to see. He's my favorite player on the team this year and he's really coming into his own and then this happens...again. At least in this instance the offending player looked genuinely sorry about what had happened.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

for the record I would have handled the 1st down call the same way the ref did last night in the Steelers / Cowgirls game, straight edge and a piece of paper!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2017)

csb said:


> @knight1fox3 This is the second hit like this on Tae Adams this year and it's awful to see. He's my favorite player on the team this year and he's really coming into his own and then this happens...again. At least in this instance the offending player looked genuinely sorry about what had happened.


Thomas Davis (the guy who hit Adams) is a stand up guy. He's been with the Panthers his whole career and I have never heard a bad thing said about the guy. He made a mistake on this play leading with his head and like you said, you can tell it upset him. It's so easy to criticize these guys from the stands or from our couches at home, but in reality you don't have much time to judge how you're going to hit somebody when you're both running at each other like that, especially at the speed that NFL players play at. That's not to say that there aren't dirty players out there that look for opportunities to hurt people because there always have been and there always will be. TD is not one of these.


----------



## csb (Dec 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Thomas Davis (the guy who hit Adams) is a stand up guy. He's been with the Panthers his whole career and I have never heard a bad thing said about the guy. He made a mistake on this play leading with his head and like you said, you can tell it upset him. It's so easy to criticize these guys from the stands or from our couches at home, but in reality you don't have much time to judge how you're going to hit somebody when you're both running at each other like that, especially at the speed that NFL players play at. That's not to say that there aren't dirty players out there that look for opportunities to hurt people because there always have been and there always will be. TD is not one of these.


Yeah, I don't think a Walter Payton Man of the Year would purposefully take a dirty hit. It's just the second of it's kind to Adams and the first one was definitely dirty.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Thomas Davis (the guy who hit Adams) is a stand up guy. He's been with the Panthers his whole career and I have never heard a bad thing said about the guy. He made a mistake on this play leading with his head and like you said, you can tell it upset him. It's so easy to criticize these guys from the stands or from our couches at home, but in reality you don't have much time to judge how you're going to hit somebody when you're both running at each other like that, especially at the speed that NFL players play at. That's not to say that there aren't dirty players out there that look for opportunities to hurt people because there always have been and there always will be. TD is not one of these.





csb said:


> Yeah, I don't think a Walter Payton Man of the Year would purposefully take a dirty hit. It's just the second of it's kind to Adams and the first one was definitely dirty.


While I can sympathize (only slightly) that he MAY HAVE NOT intended to hit the way he did, let's not put this guy up on the podium just yet. Let's remember that he is a repeat offender and has been fined by the league for other head-hunting attempts. There's incidental contact, and then there's intentional, unnecessary helmet-to-helmet injury. From the replay, I think it's pretty clear which decision DAVIS CHOSE. And if people claim he is such a stand-up player, then why does he continue to engage in tackling by leading with his head?! I'm sure I don't have to re-iterate that typically only ends one way. NOT GOOD!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> While I can sympathize (only slightly) that he MAY HAVE NOT intended to hit the way he did, let's not put this guy up on the podium just yet. Let's remember that he is a repeat offender and has been fined by the league for other head-hunting attempts. There's incidental contact, and then there's intentional, unnecessary helmet-to-helmet injury. From the replay, I think it's pretty clear which decision DAVIS CHOSE. And if people claim he is such a stand-up player, then why does he continue to engage in tackling by leading with his head?! I'm sure I don't have to re-iterate that typically only ends one way. NOT GOOD!


Honestly, to me it looks like a guy running up to make a block with his shoulder and instead making contact with his head first. Like I said, it's easy to judge these guys, but you saying that Davis chose to hit with his head just shows a complete lack of understanding of the speed that these things are happening. Trust me, you don't have time to think "I'm going to hit this guy in the head with my head" before making that play. You don't even know where that guys head is going to be by the time you meet up. You are making a judgement based on his movement and yours to determine where you are going to meet and you don't have time to change your position at the last minute. I know that people don't like to admit this day in age, but in football you're going to get hit in the head sometimes and sometimes you're going to hit someone else in the head. It doesn't mean you targeted them or that you were targeted, it just happens.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Like I said, it's easy to judge these guys, but you saying that Davis chose to hit with his head just shows a complete lack of understanding of the speed that these things are happening. Trust me, you don't have time to think


Then I think you underestimate the power of the human mind, as I respectfully disagree. I played line backer in HS, and I absolutely had time to make a split decision as to the way I was going to hit a defender. And it certainly did not start with MY HEAD. Furthermore, there are sports analysts, most of which who are intimate with the game in some fashion, who are saying he had time to make a better decision and instead chose to make a dirty hit. And these are people who know FAR MORE about the game of football than either you or I do.



Ble_PE said:


> I know that people don't like to admit this day in age, but in football you're going to get hit in the head sometimes and sometimes you're going to hit someone else in the head. It doesn't mean you targeted them or that you were targeted, it just happens.


Agreed. Hence my point above. There's incidental contact, and then there's intentional contact when it comes to head-to-head.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Then I think you underestimate the power of the human mind, as I respectfully disagree. I played line backer in HS, and I absolutely had time to make a split decision as to the way I was going to hit a defender. And it certainly did not start with MY HEAD. Furthermore, there are sports analysts, most of which who are intimate with the game in some fashion, who are saying he had time to make a better decision and instead chose to make a dirty hit. And these are people who know FAR MORE about the game of football than either you or I do.
> 
> Agreed. Hence my point above. There's incidental contact, and then there's intentional contact when it comes to head-to-head.


I played LB in high school and Division 1 and let me tell you that you cannot appreciate the difference in speed between the two unless you actually play in both. The NFL is the same step up from college as college is from high school. I believe you give yourself way too much credit for how quickly you can make a decision. As I watched the slow motion replay earlier, I see Adams turn his shoulders toward the runner right when Davis is about to make contact, changing the area of the body that Davis had been going to hit. It opened up his head to the hit instead of his shoulder. Davis should have been lower than he was when making his contact, and that would have probably saved the helmet to helmet hit, but I still don't believe he was targeting and I don't believe he could have changed his hit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Agree to disagree. Davis had a pretty good chunk of field before he even got to Adams. I see no reason he had to go airborne for that hit. I was taught to tackle by wrapping someone up. Not by launching myself through the air in hopes I make contact and the other guy goes down. I'd be more inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt if he weren't a repeat offender and already reprimanded by the league for head-hunting.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Agree to disagree. Davis had a pretty good chunk of field before he even got to Adams. I see no reason he had to go airborne for that hit. I was taught to tackle by wrapping someone up. Not by launching myself through the air in hopes I make contact and the other guy goes down. I'd be more inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt if he weren't a repeat offender and already reprimanded by the league for head-hunting.


Except he wasn't tackling, he was blocking. Again, he hit him in the head illegally and is getting punished for it and that's fine, but he wasn't targeting in my opinion.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Except he wasn't tackling, he was blocking. Again, he hit him in the head illegally and is getting punished for it and that's fine, but he wasn't targeting in my opinion.


That we can agree on, that I also don't think he singled out Adams specifically. Just too bad he couldn't have hit a differently/lower.

'Tis a rough sport...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2017)

csb said:


> Yeah, I don't think a Walter Payton Man of the Year would purposefully take a dirty hit. It's just the second of it's kind to Adams and the first one was definitely dirty.


Well, look at what that trashy Michael Bennett did in the final few minutes of the game against the Titans.  I have no idea how Bennett got nominated for that award.


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2017)

Made it to my Fantasy Championship game.  Its me vs. my coworker/race partner's wife.  Both projected to be dead nuts even.  She has way better RB's, so I'm going to need some big games and a little luck to pull it off.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2017)

The Niners won! The Niners won!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2017)

Also, my fiancé won his FF league. He beat our friend, who runs the league.


----------



## Supe (Dec 26, 2017)

Lost my fantasy championship by four points.  F*cking Jonathan Stewart :'(


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

I took this year off from our work FFL, got a lot of shit for it but I really didn't miss it much to be honest... I think if people actually showed up for the draft and maybe took their balls out of their wifes purse and didn't draft from home or autodraft  it may have made previous years a little more fun..


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Starting to turn off from the NFL due to excessive number of injuries to key players rendering playoff contenders into underwhelming mediocrity.  Too many QBs and RBs have gone down leaving teams with almost no offense.  Minnesota was an exceptional CASE with the quality of QBs they had but the reality is more like Green Bay and Houston.  Some of the QB play this season has been so substandard you wonder who's making personnel decisions, the equipment manager?  There seems to be such a lack of QBs who can fill in respectably for a starter and yet Colin Kaepernick is on the outside looking in.  That will hurt the NFL in the long run.  No one wants to see a no-name taxi squad guy start half the season at QB for any team.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm happy seeing Garappolo start for the Niners. Was more sad when seeing Beathard and Hoyer start, so I guess that speaks to your point, Ex.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I'm happy seeing Garappolo start for the Niners. Was more sad when seeing Beathard and Hoyer start, so I guess that speaks to your point, Ex.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Did anyone else see Kirk Cousins so upset at a 3rd down sack that he tried to blow up a propane tank? LOL

https://t.co/RmYYxKSLHW


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Did anyone else see Kirk Cousins so upset at a 3rd down sack that he tried to blow up a propane tank? LOL
> 
> https://t.co/RmYYxKSLHW


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 30, 2017)

@csb is the real troll.  See his image here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Interesting last week of the regular season. Into the playoffs we go. Any predictions??? :dunno:

Lots of team coach/staff firings and a few retirements too.


Wild Card Round


AFC byes: _New England Patriots, Pittsburgh Steelers_

NFC byes: _Philadelphia Eagles, Minnesota Vikings_

*Saturday, Jan. 6*

GAME 1: Tennessee Titans at Kansas City Chiefs, 4:35 p.m., ESPN/ABC

GAME 2: Atlanta Falcons at Los Angeles Rams, 8:15 p.m., NBC

*Sunday, Jan. 7*

GAME 3: Buffalo Bills at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1:05 p.m., CBS

GAME 4: Carolina Panthers at New Orleans Saints, 4:40 p.m., FOX


Divisional Round


*Saturday, Jan. 13*

GAME 5: Lowest NFC seed from Wild Card Round at Philadelphia Eagles, 4:35 p.m., NBC

GAME 6: Lowest AFC seed from Wild Card Round at New England Patriots, 8:15 p.m., CBS

*Sunday, Jan. 14*

GAME 7: Highest AFC seed from Wild Card Round at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1:05 p.m., CBS

GAME 8: Highest NFC seed from Wild Card Round at Minnesota Vikings, 4:40 p.m., FOX


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2018)

Chiefs, Rams, Jags, Saints


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2018)

(to lazy to find the CFB thread)

Did Auburn really lose to UCF and a DE who played with only one hand? - I was drinking 2-1 shots of tequila most of Monday so its a little foggy.. Mad props to this player!


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2018)

They did, and he was up the QB's ass the entire game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2018)

so what are everyone's thoughts on Gruden coming back to coaching?  I'm sure he is a _QB genius and all_ but you would think the game has changed a ton in the last 9 years?

&amp; everyone knows he won the SB with Tony Dungy's team!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think he was looking for a change of pace from commentating. Not to mention the fact that ESPN is going down the tubes and can't seem to turn a profit any longer.

He'll definitely have some adjusting to do. Though hopefully by commentating he's at least aware of the major changes to the game in the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2018)

mostly the millennial players taking instagram photos on the sidelines and exchanging jerseys?


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2018)

I think the Raiders will continue to get their asses kicked.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 9, 2018)

Gruden was a decent coach.  He's just bailing ESPN because it's tanking so bad.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 15, 2018)

What a game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2018)

That was a great tackle the NO DB put on Manti Te'o's girlfriend.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2018)

some great games this weekend!

I was surprised the dirt birds even got in the playoffs, its amazing how much of  a step they lost losing Shanahan this year.

Think I will actually pull for the Jags.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> What a game.


that catch cost me big time.  It's like NO just threw the game.


----------



## willsee (Jan 16, 2018)

Spread was MIN -5.5 

They get the TD to go up 5 then kneel the XP - tough break


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 16, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> that catch cost me big time.  It's like NO just threw the game.


Jimmy Johnson explained it perfectly right afterward: he was coached to not interfere, just stop the after the catch.  The dude just missed, is all.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 18, 2018)

He missed because he's just as stupid as a lot of the other guys in the NFL nowadays...didn't even see him because he has his head down trying to spear him with his helmet instead of tackle him.  You'd think they'd learn after dumbass in Pittsburgh almost ended up in a wheelchair.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2018)

Listening to the morning sports show on the radio on my commute and one of the guys asks the sports guy, "What if your cable/power goes out during the Super Bowl?" The sports guy says, "Well if its the Jaguars and Eagles, I'd probably celebrate."  LMAO

:lmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2018)

I think I'll pull for the jags over anyone else left


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I think I'll pull for the jags over anyone else left


Blasphemy!  TB12's hand is fine.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2018)

Is that why he's listed as Questionable? DUUUVAAALLL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2018)

I hear the Vikings lost, that's too bad...


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2018)

Is it college football season yet?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 22, 2018)

For you KF:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Blasphemy!  TB12's hand is fine.


Well, you were right, MA. We got Brady'd.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I think I'll pull for the jags over anyone else left


my fault Jags fans, sorry about that...


----------



## akwooly (Jan 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I hear the Vikings lost, that's too bad...
> 
> View attachment 10723


as i smile watching the playoffs at home on my couch.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 22, 2018)

The cheaters vs. the team with the worst fans. You know what this means Feb 4th I'll be on the ski hill.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2018)

Haters gotta hate.

https://thekicker.com/brady-gets-6th-finger-surgically-added-to-hand-to-hold-future-ring/


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 22, 2018)

Gotta say, I'm not super excited for this Super Bowl. I don't know how excited I would have been about any possible combination of the four teams that were remaining before yesterday. At the very least, I hope it's a good match and not a blowout.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2018)

I won't even watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm not even interested in the commercials this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2018)

is the half time show Justin and Janet or just Justin?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ya, no SB parties this year. The only way I could be convinced is if they moved it to Sat. so we didn't have to stay up late to watch on a "school" night.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 22, 2018)

Or you could move west and have it in the afternoon.  :thumbs:


----------



## frazil (Jan 22, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> is the half time show Justin and Janet or just Justin?


I heard its Justin and NSync


----------



## akwooly (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't really know many Justin Timberlake songs but it would be most excellent if he would just do his SNL character during the half time show - Bring it on down to Liquor-Ville....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 23, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Haters gotta hate.
> 
> https://thekicker.com/brady-gets-6th-finger-surgically-added-to-hand-to-hold-future-ring/


I don't care enough about Tom or the Patriots to hate them.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 23, 2018)

Dick in a box?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Dick in a box?


Another great skit! A friend and I dressed up like that for Halloween one year. :lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 23, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Another great skit! A friend and I dressed up like that for Halloween one year. :lmao:


Which one of you was the dick?


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2018)

And which of you was inside the other?


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 23, 2018)

After last year's debacle between the Falcons and Patriots, I am more convinced than ever that some games are "scripted" and have to have certain events occur like big comeback or big upset to keep the ratings up.  Looking more like WWE than an honest game.  With betting such an important factor in driving viewership, you know there's got to be some fixing of point spreads and results going on.  Very hard to prove from the outside.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 24, 2018)

I dunno the press seems to love to speculate that there's trouble in the Brady/Belichick romance.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 24, 2018)

Exengineer said:


> After last year's debacle between the Falcons and Patriots, I am more convinced than ever that some games are "scripted" and have to have certain events occur like big comeback or big upset to keep the ratings up.  Looking more like WWE than an honest game.  With betting such an important factor in driving viewership, you know there's got to be some fixing of point spreads and results going on.  Very hard to prove from the outside.


Like Minnesota taking a knee on the PAT at the end of the game against NO? They were up by 5 and the spread was 5.5...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone watching the game this weekend? I'm indifferent. I may turn it on but can probably do something more productive like continuing to catch up on GoT. 

Also, you know, if JT likes them, they have to be a pretty good team to root for... 






https://www.tmj4.com/sports/green-bay-packers/justin-timberlake-at-super-bowl-halftime-news-conference-go-pack-go


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2018)

Meh...YouTube and Facebook may be raising an entire generation of buffoons, but at least there is an up side.  Used to be you had to watch the game for the commercials and to see if the halftime show is any good.  Now you skip it and watch all of them online.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't think that I will.

Hell, we have enough crazy Superbowl antics on the local news here.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Probably at least the second half (hopefully it's not a blowout by then). But I have no idea where. We've been invited to four separate super bowl parties.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2018)

I think Sunday will be a ski day


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Here in Patriots nation I will be intently watching the game, albeit at home, no huge party, and laying low due to work on Monday.  I heard on the radio this morning that a few schools are having delayed openings on Monday morning because of the game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I think Sunday will be a ski day


I am skiing Sunday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2018)

Did either defense show up?


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2018)

P-E said:


> Did either defense show up?


For exactly one play.


----------



## P-E (Feb 5, 2018)

Supe said:


> For exactly one play.


Pretty much


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

So who is going to be the starting QB for the Eagles next year?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> So who is going to be the starting QB for the Eagles next year?


seems like a Bledsoe/Brady situation.

Who's going to be the QB for the Pats next year?  Disappointing game for Pats fans.  They just couldn't hold the Eagles on defense.

Will be a lot of changes in the Pats organization next year and I think all of the individual moves (McDaniels and Patricia) had an affect on the way the Pats played yesterday.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

you've been raided for years at the coordinator level and have always bounced back..

I haven't followed along, where is McDaniel's going?  I am sure Denver would love to have him back


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

also this was the only SB Ad I enjoyed:


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2018)

I only watched the second half, and it seemed like at least every other commercial was some affirmative action, lets all hold hands bullshit.  I just want the Budweiser frogs back, damnit.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

most were terrible


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Also, did both starting field goal kickers go out drinking the night before? LOL


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2018)

That rookie kicker from Philly will be getting a nice bump in pay, I'm sure.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

when I saw him I was like "Is that a Hobbit?"


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 5, 2018)

I was side-eyeing the "let's use MLK to sell cars" commercial.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> most were terrible


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> you've been raided for years at the coordinator level and have always bounced back..
> 
> I haven't followed along, where is McDaniel's going?  I am sure Denver would love to have him back


It's still not confirmed but I thought he was going to Indianapolis.  Now it's seems the rumor mill has him rejecting the Colts and staying on with Belichick in NE. 

Spin the wheel.  round and round it goes, where it stops nobody knows.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 5, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I was side-eyeing the "let's use MLK to sell cars" commercial.


Oh my gosh, yes. HOW THE HECK WAS THAT RELEVANT TO DODGE RAMS?!

I guess the ad did its job? I remember the company. But I sure am not going to go buy a Ram because of that!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Oh my gosh, yes. HOW THE HECK WAS THAT RELEVANT TO DODGE RAMS?!
> 
> I guess the ad did its job? I remember the company. But I sure am not going to go buy a Ram because of that!


But you weren't in the market for a Ram Truck anyway.  :laugh:


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2018)

MLK surely wasn't deserving of the punishment that is owning a Chrysler product.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

I also didn't get the Eli
Manning / Odell commercial?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I also didn't get the Eli
> Manning / Odell commercial?


There was something to get?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

Also I Wouldn't be surprised if the king family will want to get paid some royalties over that ad and future sales-


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Also I Wouldn't be surprised if the king family will want to get paid some royalties over that ad and future sales-


The King "estate" blessed it off, but I don't know what, if any, advertising royalties they're entitled to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Oh my gosh, yes. HOW THE HECK WAS THAT RELEVANT TO DODGE RAMS?!
> 
> I guess the ad did its job? I remember the company. But I sure am not going to go buy a Ram because of that!


I read the statement from the King family.  Apparently, the ad wasn't for Ram trucks per se, but a volunteer organization of Ram truck owners that roll into disaster areas and help rebuild communities.  That was obviously not well detailed in the commercial, so the whole thing came off as racial appropriation.  The King Estate had creative input and they approved the final commercial, so I'd say they are just as much at fault as Fiat Chrysler.


----------



## User1 (Feb 5, 2018)

balls


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I also didn't get the Eli
> Manning / Odell commercial?


whats wrong with a dirty dancing throwback!!!  That was one of my favorites.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2018)

I loved all the Tide commercials mocking superbowl commercials too.  But I have a weird sense of humor.   The half time show sucked until the Prince tribute then went back to sucky.  Not sure why he went back up into the stands to stop with that kid in particular...unless it was some part of a make-a-wish wish?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

I guess I just didn't get it

And to the folks ups pet about the "prince tribute" I remember when prince played the half time show and he sucked - tried to play some new shit no one wanted to hear..


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 6, 2018)

Crazy but not too outrageous story about the Superbowl:

https://www.twincities.com/2018/02/05/super-bowl-eagles-fan-takes-home-u-s-bank-stadium-seat-as-souvenir/


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 6, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Oh my gosh, yes. HOW THE HECK WAS THAT RELEVANT TO DODGE RAMS?!
> 
> I guess the ad did its job? I remember the company. But I sure am not going to go buy a Ram because of that!


Lol right? I'm just amazed that it went past however many focus groups without someone putting the brakes on it.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Lol right? I'm just amazed that it went past however many focus groups without someone putting the brakes on it.


The same way this got through.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/01/08/hm-apologizes-for-showing-black-child-wearing-a-monkey-in-the-jungle-sweatshirt/?utm_term=.009a4ce1825d


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2018)

living most of my life in Atlanta, the King Children are known to be pretty much worthless and will use any opportunity they can to make money off their fathers name, so I don't have any doubt they agreed to the ad pending some type of payment to them (their foundation).  There was a big story a decade or so ago where they wouldn't release some of their fathers papers to the National Archives without making some money off of it..


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 6, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> The same way this got through.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/01/08/hm-apologizes-for-showing-black-child-wearing-a-monkey-in-the-jungle-sweatshirt/?utm_term=.009a4ce1825d


My favorite Twitter response to this was a photo of a white girl wearing a similar sweatshirt that was altered to read "Coolest Cracker in the Box".


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2018)

that's a straight cold honkey


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks like the patriots will keep McDaniel's, and a big LOL to the Colts


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Looks like the patriots will keep McDaniel's, and a big LOL to the Colts


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2018)

I guess it's serious.  It seems McDaniel is the heir apparent to the Pats coaching job and Belichick may be ready to retire in the not too distant future.


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2018)

It would seem so.   Prob a few more years for belichick


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 7, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> It seems McDaniel is the heir apparent to the Pats coaching job


He may not have a choice now:



> After burning Colts, Josh McDaniels can wave bye-bye to any head-coaching job outside New England


https://sports.yahoo.com/josh-mcdaniels-petulant-move-jilting-colts-provides-cautionary-tale-31-nfl-teams-060451467.html


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2018)

doubtful, the league cant even find 32 people qualified to do the job each year, if he is marginally successful he will be offered another opportunity in a few years when he gets fired from the Pat's after Brady leaves and the team falls apart like every other NFL team that loses their long time QB (Niners, Broncos, Fudge Packers, etc)


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Fudge Packers


hahahaha


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> hahahaha


you've never heard that term of endearment for them before?


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2018)

Since 2000 when belichick became coach the pats have won more games than from 1970 through 1999.  At this rate in 5 years he will have more wins in his tenure than the entire previous Pat's history.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2018)

^bound to happen when you cheat


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2018)

I still don't understand the hard on for the guy that went 3-9 with Denver during the season he was shit-canned from his last head coaching job.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2018)

like Saban, I don't really have any love lost for Belichick  and the Pats, but you have to respect winning. 

If I was being pushed out of town because my 42 year old QB had a bromance with the owner I'd hit the road and "just for fun" go to a team within the division and make their life miserable for as long as I could.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 7, 2018)

Pretty amazing stuff right here. Sheil was a beat writer for the Seahawks for a while and I used to follow him.  Heckuva nice guy.

http://www.12up.com/posts/5971275-eagles-beat-writer-actually-predicted-exact-time-of-tom-brady-s-strip-sack-fumble


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Pretty amazing stuff right here. Sheil was a beat writer for the Seahawks for a while and I used to follow him.  Heckuva nice guy.
> 
> http://www.12up.com/posts/5971275-eagles-beat-writer-actually-predicted-exact-time-of-tom-brady-s-strip-sack-fumble


That's pretty crazy!


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 8, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> The same way this got through.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/01/08/hm-apologizes-for-showing-black-child-wearing-a-monkey-in-the-jungle-sweatshirt/?utm_term=.009a4ce1825d


ooooof yeah, one of those stories that you think is an SNL skit instead of real life.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

im sure most have seen this by now, but this was most excellent!

(although the part about calling out his teammate for not being able to "lay off the juice" is a little misplaced)

https://youtu.be/XFhlmwg2-68


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2018)

That dude sounds like he's hosting a WWF Wrestlemania event...lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2018)

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/my-bachelor-party-included-rob-gronkowski-dressed-as-a-leprechaun-here-are-details/


----------



## csb (Mar 21, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/my-bachelor-party-included-rob-gronkowski-dressed-as-a-leprechaun-here-are-details/









I like his flair.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2018)

fairly dull offseason

Does anyone really think Kirk Cousins will be the next Drew Brees? (lackluster in original team and breakout star in free agency?)

The guy from American Top 40 countdown to the Broncos?

Cant recall where Alex Smith went?

Top Draft QB's are all from small schools this year.. maybe the draft will at least be interesting...


----------



## csb (Mar 21, 2018)

The Packers have been cutting quite a few people. It's becoming pretty apparent that they are starting to look past Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't even think Kirk Cousins will be the next Kirk Cousins.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 21, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> fairly dull offseason
> 
> Does anyone really think Kirk Cousins will be the next Drew Brees? (lackluster in original team and breakout star in free agency?)
> 
> ...


USC, UCLA and Oklahoma are small schools?


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> USC, UCLA and Oklahoma are small schools?


They are come bowl season!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2018)

most have Josh Allen as #2 and then two mark sanchez type schools


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Does anyone really think Kirk Cousins will be the next Drew Brees? (lackluster in original team and breakout star in free agency?)


Hey now, don't rain on @kevo_55's parade. He's likely going to be the best QB they've had in years!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey now, I've learned back in '98 that I should be more a "regional" team fan.

No more bandwagons for this guy.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

What was the Vikings fans take on Keenum?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2018)

^^ Any QB looks good if you have good receivers. Just don't make silly plays.

Keenum was ok but I think he was looking for way more money for what he was worth.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, the Seahawks lucked out trading Michael Bennett. I'm guessing his trade value would be a TON lower now.

https://deadspin.com/michael-bennett-indicted-on-felony-charge-after-alleged-1824029893


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2018)

LOL, like criminal history has any bearing on NFL players.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 26, 2018)

Supe said:


> LOL, like criminal history has any bearing on NFL players.


Well, it does if they're locked up and can't play.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

man these guys cant even take a little time off and do some fishing without people getting angry


----------

